# Champaign, IL - Cat 299D XHP SkidSteer $17.000



## dani1egilchrist (Nov 21, 2018)

Caterpillar 299D XHP high flow skid steer, 110hp, heat & AC cab, joy stick controls, backup camera, Cat Bluetooth radio, 84" bucket
Call or text anytime 701 695 73 57 No silly offers please


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’ll take it.....$17.000

Aren’t these 90k new?


----------



## kfxgreenie (Feb 5, 2016)

Which country do i send my money to?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey. I’m sending the check as we speak.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

OP I'll be in Chambana tonight for dinner, can I come look at it?


----------

